# 1911 Treadle saved from damp garage!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My friend told me to go rescue this beauty that was cherished prior to its current home. It was bought for $50 so she could remove the sewing machine and put her Grandmother's in. However it didnt fit so into a damp garage for a year it went! For me to pick up, she was free. We nestled her gently in the big trunk and brought her home. Hubby carried her in and was happy I saved her. So far I have cleaned and buffed the machine, cleaned and waxed the wood with museum wax, ordered a belt, a great box of attachments for her, bobbins just came with old stock needles. Here she is! Unlike my pristine New Domestic cabinet which came filled with all the bobbins and attachments. This one had empty drawers, one bobbin and one needle. A true gem worth the effort to save! A side note...the chair is an 1880s press back sawn oak chair with a green seat pad on it...funny coincidence! I paid $20 for a pair of them a few years back. 

Notice the inlaid ruler on the machines table! In perfect condition which surprises me with the use this must have had. I was able to get an exact date on her by contacting a historian for the White Rotary Sewing Machine company! This cabinet is the fanciest they made and they had their own forest which meant they had the wood milled for their sewing machines. This is made from Sawn Oak!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness Romy!!! That is just beautiful!!! I know that it has the perfect cherished home with YOU!!! ❤❤


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

The workmanship that went into building this machine is outstanding, and that goes for the cabinetry too. That sewing machine was meant to last a lifetime, which is what's happened. I have to wonder what it cost back in 1911, certainly a few weeks wages.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Stunning piece of machinery or art. Maybe both.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a beautiful machine. 

My grandmother had arthritis in her legs. My job was to sit on the floor next to her and run the treadle, she would call out instructions to regulate the speed. The rubber belt was long gone, but a leather shoelace worked just fine. It was a Singer. When she died mom used it for many years. When mom passed, my sister sold it in a yard sale.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

COSunflower said:


> Oh my goodness Romy!!! That is just beautiful!!! I know that it has the perfect cherished home with YOU!!! ❤❤


Thank you Kim! Oh I will never part with her for sure!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

alida said:


> The workmanship that went into building this machine is outstanding, and that goes for the cabinetry too. That sewing machine was meant to last a lifetime, which is what's happened. I have to wonder what it cost back in 1911, certainly a few weeks wages.


Thank you! Yes I agree its an amazing Treadle! I wrote the historian that is writing the book. She cost $70 back in 1911 and that was quite a lot back then!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

robin416 said:


> Stunning piece of machinery or art. Maybe both.


Thank you! I really love her and completely agree! Singer was number one for sales and for their reputation but this White Rotary model with this cabinet could not be matched by Singer! The Singer cabinets were not the quality because of the forest White Rotary owned and the way they designed their cabinets. Singer was limited in their designs but White Rotary had designers that came up with considering more designs and the machines match the quality of Singer. No one made better quality cabinets! I do know this as I have a 1917 Singer!!! She has a sweet Queen Anne Case and is electric which was on of the first. The machine in that case is gorgeous but the cabinet is simple and elegant.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> That is a beautiful machine.
> 
> My grandmother had arthritis in her legs. My job was to sit on the floor next to her and run the treadle, she would call out instructions to regulate the speed. The rubber belt was long gone, but a leather shoelace worked just fine. It was a Singer. When she died mom used it for many years. When mom passed, my sister sold it in a yard sale.


Thank you for appreciating her like me! 

My own Great Grandmother had a Singer Treadle which my Grandmother saved and brought to her farm in Oregon..it wound up in an attic and the wood was eaten away with the mice...The machine was intact but not long would it have lasted without help...my aunt would not let me save the poor thing that was falling apart when I was offered something from my Grandmother to remember her by....she said she was restoring it again but didn't. I have no idea what my cousins did with it. This is why I can't help saving one as I wasn't permitted to save my familys own heirloom! I have two Treadles now.  That is so sad that your sister didn't treasure it....these were meant to be passed down in my wishful thinking....I will never part with this amazing piece of history!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful Romy. My grandmother had one very similar that she used constantly.
Sometime during the mid 1960s, her sons and daughters went together and bought her a brand new modern high end Sears electric sewing machine. I was told she was in tears that Christmas day.
One of my older sisters (now a seamstress) stayed the summer with her the following year. She noticed how grandma, when the house was empty, would almost always take a repair or a project over to her old treadle sewer. 
One day as my sister was sitting on the bench with her while she worked on a dress, she asked her, "Grandma, why don't you use your new sewing machine?"
Grandma leaned over with her finger up to her lips, smiling, and whispered, "We'll just make this Grandma and Garnet's secret."


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Beautiful Romy. My grandmother had one very similar that she used constantly.
> Sometime during the mid 1960s, her sons and daughters went together and bought her a brand new modern high end Sears electric sewing machine. I was told she was in tears that Christmas day.
> One of my older sisters (now a seamstress) stayed the summer with her the following year. She noticed how grandma, when the house was empty, would almost always take a repair or a project over to her old treadle sewer.
> One day as my sister was sitting on the bench with her while she worked on a dress, she asked her, "Grandma, why don't you use your new sewing machine?"
> Grandma leaned over with her finger up to her lips, smiling, and whispered, "We'll just make this Grandma and Garnet's secret."


Thank you! It seems many of us have stories of the old treadles in the family. I wish you had yours! One of the benefits of these is keeping your legs circulation healthy! They don't often break down and boy do they last! The lady that had this one opened her garage and it was right by the door! That meant maximum exposure to cold and damp anytime they opened their garage! Boy was I happy to take her with me but she was covered up in the garage. She didn't know if the machine worked! I opened it up after hubby carried her in for me....saw the wheel was engaged as if the last person spun a bobbin. Simple to unclip and hand turned her to find a smooth easy motion! I know it is better to clean, oil if necessary and make sure parts are ready to be used again for sewing. Therefore I held back from sewing on her and did the maintenance necessary. I do have an electric Singer on top of a thick towel on her surface to sew with. I am sure I will have her going this week. However I work all week and have little time to tinker with her til next weekend.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you! It seems many of us have stories of the old treadles in the family. I wish you had yours!


It is still in the family. My sister, who sat next to her when she said that, opened an alteration/tailor shop in Tuscon 30 years ago.
That treadle has been with her since our grandmother died, and if I outlive my old goat of a sister, it may return near it's beginning.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> It is still in the family. My sister, who sat next to her when she said that, opened an alteration/tailor shop in Tuscon 30 years ago.
> That treadle has been with her since our grandmother died, and if I outlive my old goat of a sister, it may return near it's beginning.


How very wonderful that yours will stay in the family! So many got put in barns, garages and other places that were damp and rodents damaged them. I saw people put plants on theirs and such, leaving water rings and damage. I am so very careful with this beauty! Her decals do show a bit of wear but I would expect that from one that was used often. I also see cabinets changed into tables and chairs! Along with old spinning wheels repurposed into furniture. I will admit I have 3 antique spinning wheels as well. I have put a limit now on no more but its sad to see people discard these! Mine are taken so well care of.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My mom had my g-grandmother's Minnesota treadle. She "gave" it to me several years ago but I left it with her because she was using it for plants on her enclosed porch. Fast forward to 2019 when mom moves to assisted living -- she gave the machine to my dd who lives out of state so it now lives at my sister's house. 

I have a 1930/40 era treadle that I bought at an auction for $20. The cabinet is unique in that the treadle folds up in a side compartment so that it appears to be just a desk when closed up. Its a Franklin made by Sears. Its a long bobbin machine and needs major bobbin repairs. My son and dh were "helping" me by moving it, the bobbin fell out and was stepped on so it no longer works. I've considered getting a new Janome treadle head and having it installed in my cabinet.

Your machine and the cabinet are very beautiful and the fact that it works is even better.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful Romy.
I have my grand mother's treadle machine.
And when she had it, it was her grandmother's treadle machine.
It is well taken care of, polished to high sheen.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, wow, and more wow!

I've never seen anything like it! Not even close! So decorative and ornate! The attention to detail! The sheer craftsmanship and high-quality of the materials used!

An extraordinary job waxing and conditioning the cabinet!

As the old saying goes, _some people have all the luck, _and good on you. I can't think of a more deserving person! 

Do enjoy, Romy!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Romy. I use an oil/cleaner/polish combo product called Liquid Gold, and according to records, museum curators use it, too, but the museum wax has me intrigued.

Please tell me more about it.


Is the museum wax more for older, neglected furniture/finishes?
Does it leave a waxy, greasy film on the surface after applying?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> My mom had my g-grandmother's Minnesota treadle. She "gave" it to me several years ago but I left it with her because she was using it for plants on her enclosed porch. Fast forward to 2019 when mom moves to assisted living -- she gave the machine to my dd who lives out of state so it now lives at my sister's house.
> 
> I have a 1930/40 era treadle that I bought at an auction for $20. The cabinet is unique in that the treadle folds up in a side compartment so that it appears to be just a desk when closed up. Its a Franklin made by Sears. Its a long bobbin machine and needs major bobbin repairs. My son and dh were "helping" me by moving it, the bobbin fell out and was stepped on so it no longer works. I've considered getting a new Janome treadle head and having it installed in my cabinet.
> 
> Your machine and the cabinet are very beautiful and the fact that it works is even better.


Hi Ann! 
Glad to hear your familys treadle is still in the family! Bummer you didn't get it yourself as it was given to you prior. That is getting harder these days for sure for people to even keep them. Sorry to hear about the bobbin mishap on your garage sale score.....have you checked Ebay? There are sellers that stock these old parts. I was surprised to be able to order old stock bobbins and needles for this plus the attachments she was missing...I was able to buy for $10 on ebay plus shipping for the entire set! I saw a seller list all kind of machine parts for mine. I am sure if you take some time you might find the bobbin. If you find a seller that sells parts...write them! Worth a try!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Beautiful Romy.
> I have my grand mother's treadle machine.
> And when she had it, it was her grandmother's treadle machine.
> It is well taken care of, polished to high sheen.


Thank you! That is simply wonderful!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Witch's Broom said:


> Wow, wow, and more wow!
> 
> I've never seen anything like it! Not even close! So decorative and ornate! The attention to detail! The sheer craftsmanship and high-quality of the materials used!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Maude! I love her too! It was so hard to believe what I was picking up for free. She is a very special one and the lady I got her from really didn't know anything about them. She didn't think the machine even worked but it was just engaged to spin a bobbin. I didn't have to repair the machine.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Witch's Broom said:


> Romy. I use an oil/cleaner/polish combo product called Liquid Gold, and according to records, museum curators use it, too, but the museum wax has me intrigued.
> 
> Please tell me more about it.
> 
> ...


Once a wood surface is really clean, you apply the wax and buff it in. This is to seal the wood and a tint can be included with the wax. This is what museums use on antique woods. This only needs done once a year and does not leave any grease on the surface. However all furniture oils do and WAX does not. I ordered this from England a few years ago and it is what the museums there use. I was watching Youtube videos on preserving original finishes and if you want to keep value in an antique, you want to preserve the wood instead of refinishing it or replacing pieces. It depends on value of course. If a person wants an antique to look new they can achieve this with strippping/refinish but a soft luster to the finish with wax will extend the life of the wood without that need. You only wax once a year and dust between...easy peasy!

Oh and worth mentioning...wood in furniture is dead wood. It does not breath as some oil manufacturers state. Anything you put on wood will seal it like varnish etc. Oil does not penetrate the wood and improve it with a good finish already on it. If you have a virgin wood surface that has no finish, oil will penetrate that of course. An easy way to realize this is when you add oil to an existing finish like varnished wood...its pretty but you have to keep applying it and fairly often to maintain that shine so it does not sink into the wood. With a light application of furniture wax, it creates a warm luster for a year that protects the wood from moisture which is the intent as well as a nice finish. Once a year is much easier for maintaining it. I saw what the liquid gold site says about waxing...that is pretty funny. Its not true though, the wax in a professional furniture wax is not what you burn in candles. Also I have been using mine for 2 years with great results. The Treadles cabinet was cleaned first and then waxed using very little wax.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a link that describes wood wax use for woods. 

https://www.hunker.com/13419866/how-does-wood-wax-work


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Can't thank you enough for taking the time to walk me through this, Romy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Witch's Broom said:


> Can't thank you enough for taking the time to walk me through this, Romy.


You are so welcome! I just started watching a master woodworkers youtube videos and he not only uses the same type of wax but recommends it for antique restoration!


----------

